# macchina sigillatrice



## Simonaluna

Salve a tutti,
potreste aiutarmi a trovare il termine adatto per "macchina sigillatrice". Sarebbe una macchina industriale che riempie automaticamente i fori delle traverse ferroviarie lasciati dai perni per la tesatura con malta. Io sono riuscita a trovare *machine scelleuse, *ma non credo sia il termine adatto perchè mi sembra più una sigillatrice per buste o roba del genere.
Grazie infinite.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Simonaluna,
Potresti spiegare meglio: le traverse sono quelle su cui poggia la rotaia? Non capisco poi esattamente cosa ci sia da tesare.
Non penso che "scelleuse" sia il termine adeguato, ma chi lo sa! "Machine à reboucher/sceller/obturer" mi pare più verosimile. Una foto o un passo più ampio del testo originale sarebbe anche d'aiuto.


----------



## Simonaluna

Ciao matoupaschat,
si le traverse sono quelle dove poggia la rotaia. La tesatura è un'operazione importantissima e doverosa per la resistenza delle traverse in calcestruzzo. E' necessario avere delle armature in ferro all'interno delle traverse, considerando che ci devono sopportare il transito di un treno.
Ringrazio chiunque voglia darmi aiuto per la traduzione.
Ciao

Matoupaschat,
scusa ma ho visto solo adesso l'ultima parte del tuo messaggio, credo che me l'abbia caricata male. Grazie per la traduzione. Purtroppo non c'è testa, nel senso che sto traducendo delle parole a sè stanti e non c'è contesto. Grazie per il tuo aiuto!!!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Simona  ... et bizz&bizz, Matou! 

Ho fatto qualche ricerca in rete tra le aziende specializzate nella produzione di macchinari per rotaie e ferrovie: non ho trovato molti riferimenti per "sigillatrice"  ... ho trovato invece molti risultati per "soudeur aluminothermie" (non traduce "sigillatrice" ... ma pare che nemmeno in italiano, salvo errore da parte mia, sia un termine molto usato ... spero possa esserti utile dare un'occhiata ai link  

Come ultima risorsa ... chiedi al tuo cliente se la "sigillatrice" ha un altro nome


----------



## matoupaschat

Tra le ultime risorse linkate da Anja (ciao Anna, tanti "bisous" a te), l'unica che porti un nome idoneo è la "bourreuse", ma quel poco che ne viene detto mi sembra strano.
Se indovino bene, la tesatura è la messa in tensione (sous contrainte, in francese) dei cavi che servono ad assemblare le traverse, come si fa, per esempio, nella costruzione di ponti, cavo che viene poi sigillato nel suo alloggio per mantenerlo, fisso e immobile, al ripararlo dalla pioggia,...?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bisous, Matou  e una domanda, Simona ... 



> "Sarebbe una macchina industriale che riempie automaticamente i fori delle traverse ..."



con che materiale li riempie?


----------

